# New Project: Tommasini Tecno EL-OS



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

I just picked this up a couple of weeks ago. Gotta dig that '90s marble paint job!


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

Yes, that is something else! I remember looking at Tommasinis back in the early to mid 1980s and wishing I could afford one. Had to settle for a Miyata Pro instead. Tommasinis always had those wild paint jobs. What are your plans for this one?


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Yes, that is something else! I remember looking at Tommasinis back in the early to mid 1980s and wishing I could afford one. Had to settle for a Miyata Pro instead. Tommasinis always had those wild paint jobs. What are your plans for this one?


I'm leaning toward modern Campy Athena 11 speed, but who knows how that will develop. I have a Cinelli quill stem and handle bar. Still not sure what I'll do about that paint job.
OH Yeah... I need a Head Badge real bad. So if there is anyone out there with a broken Tecno and you have no use for your head badge... let me know.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Tecno Head Badge, Like this*

This or similar...


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Good luck with the build. Is that real marble??


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

JetSpeed said:


> Is that real marble??


Good eye!
Hand crafted from fine Italian marble. Makes a strong statement of luxury and elegance creating an enchanting ride.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

I'm working on a new Tommasini Build myself. Beautiful machines. I will an eye out for a headbadge.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Another fine frame--Tommos are a long time favorite of mine.

I'd keep the paint--black tape etc and it will look beautiful.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

That will probably be the best riding frame you will ever experience. EL OS is still the Holly Grail of tube sets. I have had others, and even the newer Spirit. EL OS rules!


----------



## old_fat_and_slow (Jun 4, 2008)

Holy crap that frame is smokin' ! I had a blue and yellow version of one of these for a very short period of time. Wish I still had it. 

Please post the build photos when you get done.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

OK, so when I bought the frame I knew it had a hairline crack in the bottom bracket shell. I paid $175.00 for the frameset including shipping from TX to CA. Somewhat of a gamble, I know. But I simply could not pass it up. I had a local frame builder do the repair work. Here are some shots, Before and After the repair. It still needs some sanding/prep before I spray. I'm just gonna paint the bottom bracket gloss black and hope it looks good.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks good!

Who did the repair, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

paredown said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Who did the repair, if you don't mind me asking?


Steve Rex
REX Cycles in Sacramento CA
Super nice guy. He explained what he could/would do. He's actually a custom frame builder, does excellent work.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

*The Group*

Here is what is quietly waiting... Campagnolo Record group, early-mid 2000's. I think the cassette is Chorus though. Other small parts are also pictured.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Nice!👍. What frame set is going to grace that kit? puy


quikrick1 said:


> Here is what is quietly waiting... Campagnolo Record group, early-mid 2000's. I think the cassette is Chorus though. Other small parts are also pictured.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

High Gear said:


> Nice!👍. What frame set is going to grace that kit? puy


That kit will be going on the above Tommasini Tecno EL-OS. Friggin' can't wait!


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

So, how did he fix it? Did he stop-drill the crack and then lay down a bead of weld along each rather shapely cleft formed by the intersection of the bottom bracket/chainstay/seat tube? Just curious.

That is a beautiful bike.... The painters at Tommasini are pretty skilled. You might consider writing to the factory to see if they will sell you a headbadge.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Gregory Taylor said:


> So, how did he fix it?


He did a shallow tig weld, then fillet braze over it for reinforcement. It seems pretty hearty. I'll just ride the crap out of it and check it regularly. 



> You might consider writing to the factory to see if they will sell you a headbadge.


Yeah, I've already sent pics, serial number (to pin down the date of manufacture) and an inquiry about the headbadge to the factory. 
Thanks!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Sweet score on the frameset. With the fix by Rex, and repaint, I'd bet you will come out on the low cost side of the deal. EL OS does rule that is for sure! And so does Tommasini. Hard to find anything better in italian steel. 

As for the gruppo, I would always go with alloy Campy 10 when adorning it on steel, but with your black marble paint job, the carbon Campy will rock! Enjoy the build out my Tommasini brethren.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sneak Peak*

Sneak preview...
Borrowed the wheelset from another bike for the pic.


----------



## KensBikes (Feb 6, 2005)

High Gear said:


> That will probably be the best riding frame you will ever experience. EL OS is still the Holly Grail of tube sets. I have had others, and even the newer Spirit. EL OS rules!


Glad to read this opinion! I got a Mondonico ELOS Monostrut last November, but I haven't had a chance to take it out more than a quick 5 miles. No grand paint, just a nice deep red. Campy Record and Chorus 10, too!


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Quickie cover up...*

I did a quick mask and paint in the area that was repaired. I guess it looks OK. NO close ups! I admit I'm not a painter. This is just a protective coating.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

quikrick1 said:


> I did a quick mask and paint in the area that was repaired. I guess it looks OK. NO close ups! I admit I'm not a painter. This is just a protective coating.


Looks good from my house🍻


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

More Pr0n please!


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

JetSpeed said:


> More Pr0n please!


Okay...
Note that this bike isn't finished yet, still collecting stuff. I keep borrowing wheels from other bikes just to roll around on. I got into the parts bin and installed the front brake cable, just so I could ride around the neighborhood safely. Left the front derailleur off so I could stay on the big ring and adjusted the rear derailleur to the second cog... just so I could get a feel for this baby.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

High Gear said:


> That will probably be the best riding frame you will ever experience. EL OS is still the Holly Grail of tube sets. I have had others, and even the newer Spirit. EL OS rules!


WOW! No kidding. I rode it after work all last week, small rides about 12 miles ea, Then on Saturday, took her on a 30 mile ride, no hills though. I can attest to the above! The combination of the EL-OS tubing and the Tommasini Geometry is spectacular. Definitely more aggressive than the Colnago Master.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Now you got the frame, make sure you couple that with some nice riding tires. Victoria CX's for that magic carpet ride.



quikrick1 said:


> WOW! No kidding. I rode it after work all last week, small rides about 12 miles ea, Then on Saturday, took her on a 30 mile ride, no hills though. I can attest to the above! The combination of the EL-OS tubing and the Tommasini Geometry is spectacular. Definitely more aggressive than the Colnago Master.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

*I Think I'm Done*

The only thing I'm not sure of is the Cinelli Pinocchio Stem. It's shiny chrome and made of Columbus Steel, The finish also matches nicely with all the chrome on the frame.... But it just looks bulky.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

quikrick1 said:


> The only thing I'm not sure of is the Cinelli Pinocchio Stem. It's shiny chrome and made of Columbus Steel, The finish also matches nicely with all the chrome on the frame.... But it just looks bulky.


FWIW, I like the stem. The bulk has a sturdy look to it; it's not likely to be too flexy. 

Great looking build! :thumbsup:


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

High Gear said:


> Now you got the frame, make sure you couple that with some nice riding tires. Victoria CX's for that magic carpet ride.


I can attest to the great ride of the Vittoria CX EVO tires, but I just replaced them on my daily rider CF bike because they were almost dead and becoming flat prone, I was disappointed in the longevity of such an expensive tire. I got about less than 2K out of my set. Ran at 100 front and 105 rear and they are very supple ride. I went back to the Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick which has been my go to tire for years and is almost as supple but last 3-4K.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

quikrick1 said:


> The only thing I'm not sure of is the Cinelli Pinocchio Stem. It's shiny chrome and made of Columbus Steel, The finish also matches nicely with all the chrome on the frame.... But it just looks bulky.


Looks fine. I have one too and it is good to see it in use. What bars are you using?


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

boneman said:


> What bars are you using?


Cinelli 66-44 Campione Del Mondo. I really like them.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh... Thanks Scooper and Boneman! 
If you look at some of the earlier shots in this thread, I had a Cinelli XA stem that was really cool. BUT... on a test ride in my driveway I heard a snap! It cracked horizontally at the front where the plastic logo is. I did a quick search on this and other forums and found that that is not uncommon.
I'm also considering painting the little red cap yellow. But I'm worried about looking cheesy, There might be such a thing as "too color coordinated"


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

quikrick1 said:


> But I'm worried about looking cheesy, There might be such a thing as "too color coordinated"


Naww; there's no such thing.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

No way the more color coordinated the better. I've been watching this thread for some time. Really enjoying the progress of the bike and the comments. I soooo remember those paint jobs back in the day. Nice to see you kept it as it was as much as possible. Good for you rescuing it and actually using it. Well done!

This thread actually inspired me to get off my lazy butt of searching/lusting for an old Mercks and actually buying one. Thanks.

BTW, I just picked up 66-44s for mine (good choice) and a 1R stem. I wanted an XA but could not find the right combo of length/condition/price. Interesting about the XAs cracking. Maybe I did myself a favor. I'm gonna keep searching for just the right one with pantograph long term.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

KensBikes said:


> Glad to read this opinion! I got a Mondonico ELOS Monostrut last November, but I haven't had a chance to take it out more than a quick 5 miles. No grand paint, just a nice deep red. Campy Record and Chorus 10, too!


kensbike- you will be absolutely floored by your Mondonico mono strut! I have one and overall, it's my favorite bike in my stable. For me, it's a combination of the fact that it has the magic of EL OS, made by Antonio M, and is a beautiful white color. 



rplace13 said:


> No way the more color coordinated the better. I've been watching this thread for some time. Really enjoying the progress of the bike and the comments. I soooo remember those paint jobs back in the day. Nice to see you kept it as it was as much as possible. Good for you rescuing it and actually using it. Well done!
> 
> This thread actually inspired me to get off my lazy butt of searching/lusting for an old Mercks and actually buying one. Thanks.
> 
> BTW, I just picked up 66-44s for mine (good choice) and a 1R stem. I wanted an XA but could not find the right combo of length/condition/price. Interesting about the XAs cracking. Maybe I did myself a favor. I'm gonna keep searching for just the right one with pantograph long term.


hey RP, what's next in your stable? No way you're going to stop- even if your wife gives you the evil eye!  my next is a De Rosa! A Primato or Professional EL OS, or a Titanio. I've always wanted a steel De Rosa but I can't get the thought of owning a De Rosa Titanio out of my head!


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

R-Fly, I seem to be drawn to the bikes I could not obtain when I was in my early 20s and later. I worked in two shops in college and always lusted after the latest thing the shop owner took position in his size just incase they did not sell. Colnago Master is a true classic in my mind so that would be high on the list. Going from memory but remember the Bassos catching my eye, Lotto and Gap were the models IIRC. One a funky green and pink-ish faded combo and another classic white with blue trim. Would also like to have a bike with Delta brakes. Thinking get the brakes first then build the bike around them. Loved the De Rosas too. Especially the lug work and detail. For me a De Rosa has to be red and yellow. Serotta always gives fond memories too. Did you see the Huffy Serrota on eBay? That would be an interesting piece of history to have. Pretty reasonably priced for what it is.

I'm sure if I give it some thought I can add a few more to the list. I'd love to have "MY" yellow Sting Ray back...or any survivor that is in decent rideable shape.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

KensBikes said:


> Glad to read this opinion! I got a Mondonico ELOS Monostrut last November, but I haven't had a chance to take it out more than a quick 5 miles. No grand paint, just a nice deep red. Campy Record and Chorus 10, too!


Pics please. 



Ride-Fly said:


> kensbike- you will be absolutely floored by your Mondonico mono strut! I have one and overall, it's my favorite bike in my stable. For me, it's a combination of the fact that it has the magic of EL OS, made by Antonio M, and is a beautiful white color.


Second that. I have two Mondonico bikes, and love them both, but I'm still lusting to one day pick up one with an EL-OS with a monostay. My main Mondonico is EL-OS, but Antonio suggested I have it built with fastback stays since I'm a bit heavy.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

*True Love*

This has now become my primary ride. More finished shots.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

quikrick1 said:


> This has now become my primary ride. More finished shots.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

*In the real world*

Here she is in her natural habitat.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

The chrome fork and rear triangle really POP! Gorgeous.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Scooper said:


> The chrome fork and rear triangle really POP! Gorgeous.


Thanks Scooper! Yeah, while I was taking pics on that hill top, a couple of joggers pointed at me and snickered! I felt like Vinnie Barbarino... _What._


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice pix. I have to crawl before I run on my latest project. Really want everything to be alloy for components and silver for the hubs/spokes. Buy seeing yours over and over I don't think my black Eurus wheels are going to look all that bad. Will work with what I have and refine it as $$$ and time allows. For now I want to get on with riding it. Hopefully this weekend.

Great project I really dig this Tommasini...keep the pix coming.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

rplace13 said:


> Great project I really dig this Tommasini...keep the pix coming.


Don't encourage me!
Here's an upskirt shot from behind.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Nice! What's your preference between the Colnago and Tommasini? Nice stable of horses you have therr QR!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

rplace13 said:


> R-Fly, I seem to be drawn to the bikes I could not obtain when I was in my early 20s and later. I worked in two shops in college and always lusted after the latest thing the shop owner took position in his size just incase they did not sell. Colnago Master is a true classic in my mind so that would be high on the list. Going from memory but remember the Bassos catching my eye, Lotto and Gap were the models IIRC. One a funky green and pink-ish faded combo and another classic white with blue trim. Would also like to have a bike with Delta brakes. Thinking get the brakes first then build the bike around them. Loved the De Rosas too. Especially the lug work and detail. For me a De Rosa has to be red and yellow. Serotta always gives fond memories too. *Did you see the Huffy Serrota on eBay*? That would be an interesting piece of history to have. Pretty reasonably priced for what it is.
> 
> I'm sure if I give it some thought I can add a few more to the list. I'd love to have "MY" yellow Sting Ray back...or any survivor that is in decent rideable shape.


RP, I didn't see the Huufy Serrota. What did it sell for? Pristine condition? For me a De a Rosa has to be Faema or Ferrari red. But at the right price, i can accept other colors.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks like it ended. He had it listed, IIRC, around 600 first time around. This one was $490. Don't think it sold, but not relisted. Confused!!?? Anyway, I think that was a more than fair price. It had its issues and was not 100% correct, but heck the think was surely beat to hell back then...just the fact that is survived is cool. I'd love to have it.

Serotta Murray EX Team 7 Eleven Frame 7 11 Very RARE Frame | eBay


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ride-Fly said:


> Nice! What's your preference between the Colnago and Tommasini? Nice stable of horses you have therr QR!


Ride-Fly... That's a tough question! I have to say I love them both. The Colnago feels "Smoother" but that might just be the VeloFlex tires, It's also very stable. The Tommasini is just a tiny bit nervous, quick, edgy... but all in a good way.
Also, the Colnago has a 54cm top tube, 124mm head tube and the Tommasini has a 55cm top tube, 132mm head tube. 
So the different sizes and the different Geometry make them feel very different/distinct.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

AND... (I hate to admit it) the Master has fallen into the "Pretty Bike" category. Where I just want to look at her, polish her, take pictures of her, etc. 
The Tecno is also very pretty to look at. But because the decals are bad on the right side of the top tube, she's had repairs, do-it-yourself paint on the bottom bracket, etc. I ride her the most, without any worry of blemishing the cosmetics.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

quikrick1 said:


> AND... (I hate to admit it) the Master has fallen into *the "Pretty Bike" category. Where I just want to look at her, polish her, take pictures of her, etc. *
> The Tecno is also very pretty to look at. But because the decals are bad on the right side of the top tube, she's had repairs, do-it-yourself paint on the bottom bracket, etc. I ride her the most, without any worry of blemishing the cosmetics.


hahaha!! I know the feeling!!!! All but my Dean Ti are in that category! I hate getting them dirty so I don't want to ride them, even though I really want to ride them!! Especially true after I've given them a good cleaning. My Dean is my all weather reconnaissance plane...bike.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

quikrick1 said:


> Ride-Fly... That's a tough question! I have to say I love them both. The Colnago feels "Smoother" but that might just be the VeloFlex tires, It's also very stable. The Tommasini is just a tiny bit nervous, quick, edgy... but all in a good way.
> Also, the Colnago has a 54cm top tube, 124mm head tube and the Tommasini has a 55cm top tube, 132mm head tube.
> So the different sizes and the different Geometry make them feel very different/distinct.


your assessment is exactly like mine. All Colnagos have that smooth, stable but perfect handling characteristic. I found my Tecno to be on the quicker, nervous side but still able to track no-hands fairly easily. In fact, I've gone in excess of 40kph no hands on the Tecno.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Icing on the Cake*

I snatched up this saddle... The leather is kind of light black, if there is such a thing. The colors area perfect match for the frame. I also found a proper metal head badge. 
DONE! (for now)


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

*I Think I'm Done... Again*

I got a set of Ambrosio Balance wheels. I like the SS spokes and the shiny polished Campy Daytona hubs. A bit heavy, but OH-SO pretty. The black rims (IMHO) set a nice contrast.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice silver hubs/spokes look great. I did not think it could get any better looking but going back and forth to previous pix the silver is a winner. Enjoy!


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Any bike with a lot of chrome needs silver spokes/hubs/components to complement the look. Timeless old school.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Did I say I was done?*

Two things... 
I found this cool panto'd stem. The stem was rough, so I had it stripped and polished. I couldn't use the Cinelli handlebar (26.4) with the new stem (26.)
I also found the correct head badge!


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

Quickrick1 Sweet bike nice job and thanks for sharing,, love the new stem!!!


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks deep!
Here's a shot showing the "T" on the nose of the saddle, stem and head badge.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice, I never would have thought to strip the black and polish the stem. I might have to go hunting for a black Merckx stem to give that same treatment to. Did you DIY that or have it done professionally? If DIY how much work and what to polish with?


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

I actually like the black stem. but it was pretty rough. I had a pro do the restoration. I can PM you his contact info. I don't have permission to post it here.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

quikrick1 said:


> I actually like the black stem. but it was pretty rough. I had a pro do the restoration. I can PM you his contact info. I don't have permission to post it here.


Please do, thanks!


----------



## KensBikes (Feb 6, 2005)

Ride-Fly said:


> kensbike- you will be absolutely floored by your Mondonico mono strut! I have one and overall, it's my favorite bike in my stable. For me, it's a combination of the fact that it has the magic of EL OS, made by Antonio M, and is a beautiful white color.


You're right, it is fantastic! Slightly too big for me, but I'm "growing into it!"


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

That is nice! 

I have polished pretty rough stems wet sanding starting with 1000 grit paper, then 2000, followed by Mothers Aluminum polish. If the 1000 doesn't do a good enough job getting the black, I would probably go with a coarser paper first. This requires a fair amount of elbow grease and a Dremel tool or polishing wheel would make it easier.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

*I Guess I May Never Be Done!*

The two latest updates:
I got some sweet 25 Veloflex Master tires.
I found a Campy Carbon Record crankset. The carbon pattern goes well with the marble paint job. 
The last pic shows her badass little brother in the background.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

quite a pair. nice work.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

quikrick1 said:


> The two latest updates:
> I got some sweet 25 Veloflex Master tires.
> I found a Campy Carbon Record crankset. The carbon pattern goes well with the marble paint job.
> The last pic shows her badass little brother in the background.


wow, I hadn't been on this site for a couple of yrs. good to see some old faces (names)! I've been hanging out of BF C&V and the Paceline. Need to regularly visit this place more often. 

Hey QRick- beautiful work on the stem. And I spy a nice carbon Tommasini coyly hiding out in the background!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

KensBikes said:


> You're right, it is fantastic! Slightly too big for me, but I'm "growing into it!"


Hey Kensbike- post pics of your Mondo!! (Probably should start a new thread on it so as not to high jack the Tomma thread with your Mondo)😆


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ride-Fly said:


> wow, I hadn't been on this site for a couple of yrs. good to see some old faces (names)! I've been hanging out of BF C&V and the Paceline. Need to regularly visit this place more often.
> 
> Hey QRick- beautiful work on the stem. And I spy a nice carbon Tommasini coyly hiding out in the background!


Cool, Thanks. Yeah that's my New to Me Velocista. I won't hi-jack my own thread... so I put a couple of shots in the Manufacturer Forums / Other Builders / Tommasini


----------

